# muffler guy fail



## ASmittie (Mar 23, 2011)

i took my 04-A4 to a local shop, supposedly specializes in exhaust, for a reso delete... i love the way the goat sounds with the muffler delete... now if he had only cut the resonators off i'd be super thrilled!!! bahaha i was talking to the owner, who was also misled, and they had been under the impression that the mufflers were the resonators... 

the owner promised to hook me up good when he custom builds my exhaust lol


----------

